# concubino



## Cafeka

¡Buenas noches!
¿Quería saber si el término "concubino" es usado en portugués de Brasil... No sé si podrían aplicar los vocablos "companheiro" o "parceiro" como equivalentes.
Espero sus comentarios.
Muchas gracias.-


----------



## machadinho

Num contexto jurídico, literário ou acadêmico sim. Num contexto coloquial não se usa.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, levantei uma sobrancelha de estranhamento ao ler concubino, tentando lembrar se já ouvi.


----------



## machadinho

Eu também. Antes de responder, fiz uma pesquisa no corpus. Há ocorrências do masculino em textos jurídicos que tratam do direito dos amantes etc. Não muitas ocorrências, é verdade.

Na literatura é só no feminino, não é?


----------



## Vanda

Acabei achando no Priberam, confesso que é novo pra mim.


----------



## machadinho

'Amásio' deve ser soar mais natural? A verdade é que, no Brasil, pelos menos até uns dez atrás, dizíamos coloquialmente 'esposo' e 'esposa', mesmo quando não havia casamento propriamente. Vivem juntos? Esposo. Não sei dizer se o uso persiste. É perigoso abrir a boca hoje em dia nesse território.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, sei lá,   mas digo e ouço bastante "namorido".


----------



## machadinho

Boa.  Coloquialmente, 'concubino' chega a ser cômico. E evocativo! Hi, hi, acho que vou passar a usar.


----------



## Cafeka

Então, qual seria a melhor solução? Posso até usar parceiro/a... o soa muito coloquial; eu não sei, bem ao certo, se chega a ser um equivalente...
Abraço!


----------



## machadinho

Depende do contexto. O que seria um concubino no seu entendimento, e em que tipo de frase o termo seria empregado? Tem um exemplo concreto?


----------



## Cafeka

Machadinho, tudo bem? O texto que eu tenho diz assim: 

"...tiene como objetivo fundamental facilitar la residencia permanente en la República a extranjeros que sean cónyuges, *concubinos* con trámites judiciales realizados en Uruguay, padres, hermanos y/o nietos de nacionales uruguayos..."

*Concubino* aqui é quem mora na mesma casa sem ter casado... é como se fosse o marido/esposa; porém sem certidão de casamento que comprove legalmente a sua união... acho que pode aplicar "parceiro/a" não é não?

Abraço.;


----------



## jazyk

Em união estável, para usar o termo da moda.


----------



## machadinho

'cônjuges ou companheiros em união estável' fica bom. 'Parceiro' não; a conotação é sexual.


----------



## Cafeka

Excelente, muito obrigada!!!


----------



## machadinho

De nada.


----------

